# Den. kingianum - Help?



## Heather (Mar 9, 2008)

So, I finally figured out my new photo software this weekend. 

Now I need something else- anyone want to give me some ideas about the best way to divide this puppy? I don't really "do" Dendrobiums - what about old canes on this one? Leave them? Pull them? It's got a lot of old growth that I'm not sure how to handle, exactly. 

Any hints or tips would be most appreciated! Thanks! ~H


----------



## Candace (Mar 9, 2008)

I actually prefer my plants to be specimens and rarely divide. I would think this one would put on quite a nice show if left alone and just potted up....


----------



## Heather (Mar 9, 2008)

Then it's going to need to find a new home, cause right now it's living on the floor and getting nothing from me. Too big!

I had visions of splitting it into three parts...hopefully?


----------



## orcoholic (Mar 9, 2008)

You can easily divide it. Each cane will actually grow a new plant, but it's best to put at least 3 into each pot. After pulling it out of the pot and cleaning off all the old medium, just tear it apart. They are really easy to reestablish, and should bloom next year if given enough light. They really like high light. You should also cut back on the water during the winter. Do not fertilize during the winter at all or you'll start to get a lot of keikis instead of blooms.


----------



## Heather (Mar 9, 2008)

okay, should I remove canes or not? I don't really know much about dends but know many bloom off of old canes, though I don't think this one does?


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 9, 2008)

Tear apart in pieces of 3 bulb min. including old canes. it will grow back easily. If old canes are green they will give support to the new front lead. Even a single cane can re-grow a new lead, just take longer.


----------



## orcoholic (Mar 9, 2008)

Heather said:


> okay, should I remove canes or not? I don't really know much about dends but know many bloom off of old canes, though I don't think this one does?



You can remove any canes with no leaves, although I don't see too many like that in the pic. These aren't real fussy about being divided. Just tear 3-5 canes off at a time (or more) and repot or mount them.


----------



## Heather (Mar 9, 2008)

Okay great! Thanks all! Will work on that over the next weekend then...

Anyone want a piece? Let me know....


----------



## Roy (Mar 9, 2008)

Heather, how many plants of it do you want? 3 - 5 canes will fill up a lot of pots and space. If you must divide it, maybe into 3 or 4 divisions but not into 3 or 5 canes. It will grow back but over a long period of time. The set back will be too great on the plant that way.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 10, 2008)

Heather said:


> Okay great! Thanks all! Will work on that over the next weekend then...
> 
> Anyone want a piece? Let me know....



you naughty girl


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 10, 2008)

That's a fine kingianum. It suffers from the same affliction that most of them do (for me) and that's its size! I knew I wanted just one kingianum when I found SBOE's 'Red King' clone a couple of falls ago. It's currently a pincushion of 2" canes in a 6" octagonal basket and getting ready to bloom, though not as well as it could be. (At least there aren't any keikies.) That's something you might be interested in though, Heather...if you still like the flowers but not the size of the plant.


----------



## Heather (Mar 22, 2008)

Okay, this plant was pretty pot bound - I had to break the pot to get it out. I'm having a hard time getting the roots loosened up but I think I need to just work at it for a while and hope for the best. I'm hoping to do 4-6 good size divisions.


----------

